# Before And After



## CaptainEO (Mar 23, 2010)

I gained quite a bit since 2008, here are some before and after pics:

















Not sure what the weight difference is... I'm 370lbs now. The jeans I was wearing in 2008 are size 45, and I wear about a size 60 now...


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Mar 23, 2010)

NICE JOB! Nice to see another gainer on this site. Im about 380 ish myself, 5'6...loving every lb. :eat1::happy:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 24, 2010)

So what's your secret? Dating a pastry chef? Moved next to a Golden Corral? School bake sales? Joined the Dessert of the Month Club? Switched brands of ice cream?


----------



## Paquito (Mar 24, 2010)

jealousy...it courses through my veins...


----------



## em1 (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG, love it. Mega turn-on.

!!!


----------



## exhippiedude (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is mine


----------



## exhippiedude (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is mine


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 27, 2010)

CaptainEO said:


> I gained quite a bit since 2008, here are some before and after pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yum yum yummy yum :eat2::bow:


----------



## twisted logic (Apr 11, 2010)

CaptainEO said:


> I gained quite a bit since 2008, here are some before and after pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're pretty much an inspiration. I'm gaining myself and I'd love a belly like yours


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Apr 12, 2010)

I wear a size 60 as well....Im starting to get into the sweatpants range. sweatpants are comfy


----------



## CaptainEO (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## bigjmccoy (Apr 15, 2010)

Phew, it's HOT in here!!!:bow:


----------



## CaptainEO (May 19, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Wanderer (May 22, 2010)

Any tips for those of us trying to follow in your widening footsteps?


----------



## Dutchgut (May 31, 2010)

CaptainEO said:


> I gained quite a bit since 2008, here are some before and after pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your format in 2008 was impressive, and your progress since then is admirable.


----------



## Marky85 (May 31, 2010)

you must teach me your ways sensei


----------



## CaptainEO (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks again everyone. Not really sure what to tell you... I just eat whatever I want and move around as little as possible, and the weight just pours on... I wonder why ;-)


----------



## Louis-D (Jun 28, 2010)

Simply Wow and yummie!


----------



## CaptainEO (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks! :eat1:


----------

